# Innova EVO Canned Food - Anyone use this?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm thinking of switching Nikki to Innova EVO canned food in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone here used that food for your furbabies? Thanks!


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

I had Chulita on Innova Puppy Food and then switched her over to Innova Adult food when the time came. I have NO complaints about it. It comes in SMALL BITES too which is nice. I'm not sure what the difference is with Innvoa EVO. :huh:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I had Chulita on Innova Puppy Food and then switched her over to Innova Adult food when the time came. I have NO complaints about it. It comes in SMALL BITES too which is nice. I'm not sure what the difference is with Innvoa EVO. :huh:[/B]



EVO has no grains. I give Nikki Innova Puppy and a little bit of California Naturals Canned


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=560760
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh o.k. Im no professional but if your concerned about how she will do on the Innova EVO only thing I can suggest is to get a small bag of it, give it a try to see how she does.


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Nissa loves this food! I just started her on it last week after trying a few others. It's nice because there is no gravy (it's a pretty solid wet food) to make a mess on her face. She actually devours it which I've never seen her do. She is also on the Innova puppy kibble which she also likes. Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> Nissa loves this food! I just started her on it last week after trying a few others. It's nice because there is no gravy (it's a pretty solid wet food) to make a mess on her face. She actually devours it which I've never seen her do. She is also on the Innova puppy kibble which she also likes. Good luck![/B]



Oh, good about the no gravy!  The ingredients of the EVO canned food are pretty much the same as the Innova puppy kibble except the kibble has grains. To be sure, I e-mailed Natura and asked them about feeding EVO canned to a five month old, and whether I had to give her any additional grains for additional carbs. I'm really planning on home cooking when she turns 1. She's a little bit finicky about her food and I really want to home cook for her.


----------



## graceandmartin (Feb 25, 2008)

Dini has been on Evo Innova since her first visit to the vet. Our vet recommended it because it was really high in protein and helped in her little bout of diarrhea (which she had when she first came home). We tried the dry kibble at first (the chicken flavor), but she wasn't eating so much, so we switched her to the canned Evo Innova beef. Boy, what a difference!! What we do is mix the gravy (yes, there is a little bit of gravy in the can, but you just have to mix it up the meat and it soaks up) then microwave it for about 10 seconds. She loves it and gobbles it right up! Since she's only 5 months old, she'll finish one can throughout the day, but we still supplement her with NutriStat, treats, Gerber meat sticks and the Evo kibble too. Some nights for dinner she'll also get plain grilled or boiled chicken breast. We keep a small scoop of the kibble though next to her bowl and she comes back and forth to it when she's playing (I guess a few bites needed to refuel!!). I have no complaints with it, its the best. :biggrin:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=560770
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Update: FYI The Innova people got back to me and said that it is fine to feed a puppy the EVO chicken/turkey ( the regular EVO) canned food as it is a "life stage" food.


----------

